# Pharmalogic labs



## checkin (Feb 20, 2015)

There is i lab on few paid sponsor boards I have been looking at since my last source has gone down the shi**er.
Seems like everyone knows him for HGH and I want to know about his gear.. Any help would be great ..


----------



## mickems (Feb 20, 2015)

They have mixed reviews. it depends on what site your on. that determines the answer. Its a gamble I would not take.


----------



## checkin (Feb 20, 2015)

Yeah I see some real high labs but a cpl low so I tryin to see if anyone has used the gear .. The ways things have been Everywhere has me nervous . So if anyone has anything to add I would be grateful .. 
Thanks mickems


----------



## LeanHerm (Feb 20, 2015)

From my experience that most boards will hide bad reviews made about sponsers who keep the lights on, if you get what im saying. I would never buy from any of those boards. Id go natty before that.


----------



## checkin (Feb 21, 2015)

I hear what your saying , they did keep the low test results up though. From what I understand adjustment was made and new tests were done .. It's just so hard to find a source that HASNT had any issues . Some of the top names in the ug world have had serious issues the past 6 months .. Seeing as nobody has anything bad to say.. I think I will order the minimum and give it a shot .. I will post if any issues ..


----------



## mickems (Feb 21, 2015)

Seeing as nobody has anything bad to say.. I think I will order the minimum and give it a shot .. I will post if any issues ..

---But, there are people who have bad reviews. Even though it sounds like you already talked yourself into it, you should still research it.


----------



## 4everstrong (Feb 27, 2015)

BigHerm said:


> From my experience that most boards will hide bad reviews made about sponsers who keep the lights on, if you get what im saying. I would never buy from any of those boards. Id go natty before that.



This right here! ^^ They want to keep the sponsors bc they pay.. If you have to question if the gear is good or not then you should already know the answer.


----------



## Kelly (Mar 9, 2015)

mickems said:


> Seeing as nobody has anything bad to say.. I think I will order the minimum and give it a shot .. I will post if any issues ..
> 
> ---But, there are people who have bad reviews. Even though it sounds like you already talked yourself into it, you should still research it.



I think you will be very happy with their products.  Bushmaster is a very reputable source.  I am running his oils and HGH and very happy with the quality and service. You won't be dissatisfied!


----------



## mickems (Mar 9, 2015)

Kelly said:


> I think you will be very happy with their products.  Bushmaster is a very reputable source.  I am running his oils and HGH and very happy with the quality and service. You won't be dissatisfied!



I didn't say I was going to run their products. they have quite a few bad reviews. I haven't heard of a good source that gets bad reviews. Researching before you buy anything online is always best.


----------



## enjoy_tren (Mar 9, 2015)

For gh id stick with hk or tsp


----------



## ForkLift (Mar 10, 2015)

enjoy_tren said:


> For gh id stick with hk or tsp



I agree. 
However, i do think he offers the same brand.
Then again why not just go right to the main guys  Unless you can't for some reason or only want 100iu


----------



## ForkLift (Mar 10, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> From my experience that most boards will hide bad reviews made about sponsers who keep the lights on, if you get what im saying. I would never buy from any of those boards. Id go natty before that.



Did you change you handle friend?
The big doesnt suit you anymore?


----------

